
Think You Understand the Single Responsibility Principle? - jamesej
https://medium.com/@jim_ej/you-dont-understand-the-single-responsibility-principle-abfdd005b137
======
dozzie
No, because it's too vague to be applied in any sensible way.

~~~
jamesej
I know what you mean, but every time we build a class, we have to decide how
much functionality to contain within it, so something will be guiding us in
that decision as to where to draw the boundary.

